# So angelt Japan: Das Silberschwert



## Kochtopf (25. Juni 2019)

Toller Bericht, vielen Dank


----------



## phobos (25. Juni 2019)

sieht auf alle Fälle schön aus so Chrom glänzend


----------



## Georg Baumann (25. Juni 2019)

Hat jemand schon mal auf die Fische geangelt? Mich interessiert wirklich brennend, wie die beißen. Auf über 100 Metern mit Fluo zu angeln, finde ich schon sehr, sehr sportlich. Da muss ja ein LKW reinfahren, damit man noch was merkt. Auch wenn die vielleicht Superfluo mit nur geringer Dehnung verwenden ... Kann dazu jemand was sagen?


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Juni 2019)

Nimmt man nicht gerade FC weil es kaum dehnbar ist? Bin Raubfischlegastheniker aber das war mein kenntnisstand.
Hatte beim Fredtitel ehrlich gesagt was allgemeineres über die japanische angelkultur erwartet


----------



## hanzz (25. Juni 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> muss ja ein LKW reinfahren, damit man noch was merkt.


Früher gab's auch kein Geflecht, hat man auch gemerkt. 
Und schau dir die Torpedos an, die werden schon ordentlich reinbrettern.  

Schöner Bericht auch.


----------



## Krallblei (25. Juni 2019)

Danke für den Salzwasserlesestoff!!!!!!!!


----------



## alexpp (25. Juni 2019)

Laut Stroft hat ihr FC eine Bruchdehnung von 26%. Die dehnungsärmere Stroft LS eine Bruchdehnung von 17%. Bei der Anhiebdehnung (ca. 50% der Bruchlast) sind es 14% vs. 9%.


----------



## Georg Baumann (25. Juni 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Laut Stroft hat ihr FC eine Bruchdehnung von 26%. Die dehnungsärmere Stroft LS eine Bruchdehnung von 17%. Bei der Anhiebdehnung (ca. 50% der Bruchlast) sind es 14% vs. 9%.



Also 14 bzw. 9 Meter bei einer Angeltiefe von 100 Metern. Kann das funktionieren? Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der das mal in Norwegen testet. Ich habe letztes Jahr beim Spinnfischen (jiggen) mit dehnungsarmer Mono experimentiert, da ein Bekannter darauf schwört. Ich hab's schnell wieder sein lassen - das Ködergefühl ging bei mir gegen null ...


----------



## afbaumgartner (26. Juni 2019)

Ich kenne das Mittelmeeranalog dazu, den Strumpfbandfisch, der (mindestens) genau so groß wird. Wir hatten ihn als sehr häufigen Beifang an der Langleine.
Mit den Zähnen muss man sich in Acht nehmen, sind haarscharf, ich bin mal auf dem Kutter versehentlich reingetreten.
Sie zerraspeln auch 1mm Mono an der LL.
Der Fisch ist sehr schmackhaft, man sollte aber Leber und Fleisch einer Betrachtung auf Parasiten unterziehen. Wir zumindest hatten oft Wurmbefall von der Leber ausgehend festgestellt.
Strumpfbandfische teilen sich im Mittelmeer das Habitat mit dem Seehecht. Nachts ab 200m, tags um 400m tief.
Sind sie da lassen sie sich außer mit Kukö auch mit ganzen Sardinen fangen.
Ich würde mit geflochtener Hauptschnur und 15m Shockleader und einer mindestens PE5 Slow-Pitch Rute drauf fischen.
Allerdings interessieren mich mehr die "Roten" die zum Glück ab 50m anzutreffen sind


----------



## Georg Baumann (26. Juni 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nimmt man nicht gerade FC weil es kaum dehnbar ist? Bin Raubfischlegastheniker aber das war mein kenntnisstand.
> Hatte beim Fredtitel ehrlich gesagt was allgemeineres über die japanische angelkultur erwartet



Moin Kochtopf - jein. FC hat zwar tatsächlich weniger Dehnung als "normale" Mono, aber immer noch deutlich mehr als Geflochtene. 
Es kommen noch 2 Artikel zum Angeln in Japan, sodass daraus hoffentlich ein GEsamtbild entsteht.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (26. Juni 2019)

Ich kenne diesen Fisch als "Ribbonfish" aus Thailand.
Ich habe selber noch keinen gefangen da die das überwiegend mit Netzen machen, habe Ihn jedoch schon sehr erfolgreich als Köderfisch zum Königsmakrelenangeln verwendet.
Offensichtlich teilen Sich die Makrelen mit den Tachiuos das gleiche Habitat weshalb die Königsmakrelen alleine aus Futterneid sehr aggresiv zuschlagen.


----------



## Lorenz (26. Juni 2019)

Ein starker Anhieb muss vielleicht gar nicht durchkommen, wenn da soviel Haken freiliegt wie auf dem Bild. Es muss ja auch garnicht jeder Biss umgesetzt werden damit man im Laufe des Tages zum Fisch kommt. Bei Schwarmfischen kann der Futterneid unglaublich groß sein. Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn man dabei zig Attacken kriegt, von denen man teilweise garnichts merkt. Wenn man weiß, dass man soviele Fehlbisse kriegt kann man ja den Köder unten lassen wenn man merkt, dass der Fisch weg ist, statt jedes Mal den Köder zu kontrollieren...


----------



## Marco74 (26. Juni 2019)

Vom Verhalten und Köperbau kommt er auch dem schwarzen Degenfisch sehr ähnlich. DER Fisch auf Madeira in Sachen lokale Küche...


----------



## Silverfish1 (26. Juni 2019)

Marco74 schrieb:


> Vom Verhalten und Köperbau kommt er auch dem schwarzen Degenfisch sehr ähnlich. DER Fisch auf Madeira in Sachen lokale Küche...


Genau an die hatte ich auch gedacht nur war mir der Name entfallen. Die bekommt man dort frisch in jedem Supermarkt. Geschmacklich ganz groß.


----------



## Georg Baumann (27. Juni 2019)

Eben mal geschaut: Auch der Schwarze Degenfisch gehört zur Familie der Haarschwänze - die sind also eng verwandt.


----------



## afbaumgartner (27. Juni 2019)

Um auch noch mal auf die Geschichte mit der Angelei in 200 m Tiefe zurückzukommen: Da hat man auch mit geflochtener Schnur seine Probleme, wenn Strömung im Spiel ist.
Ich angle im Bereich der Diapontischen Inseln und Nordwest-Korfu. Das ist ein Gebiet mit reichlich Strömung.
Es hilft bei der Hauptschnur an das untere Minimum zu gehen. Beim Tackle Multirolle nutzen und mit Daumen oder Finger jeden Zupfer an der Schnur erfühlen. Ruten mit ausgeprägter Spitzenaktion (fast taper) fand ich immer super bei der Bissanzeige in 100m+ Wasser. Geeignete Ruten sind aber mit Norwegenprügeln nicht zu vergleichen. Sie sind extrem schlank und stark.
Was mindestens genau so relevant ist, ist, was ich mit meinem Boot mache. Bleibe ich mit einem Bugmotor auf der Stelle (Ankerfunktion), bekomme ich in der Strömung einen enormen Sack in der Schnur. Lasse ich mich einfach so treiben, bringt mich der Wind aus der Strömung.
Will ich am Köder bleiben, muss ich mit der Strömung driften und den Wind möglichst ausschalten.
Da hilft der bekannte Driftsack.
Die Japaner haben noch was besseres in petto: Das Spankersail. Georg Baumann ist solchen Konstruktionen in Japan sicher begegnet, oder?
Das ist im Prinzip ein kleines Besansegel im Heck, das das Boot immer mit Steuerkurs gegen den Wind hält. Dann muss der Heckmotor immer nur gerade so viel arbeiten, dass er die Wirkung des Windes aufhebt. Liegt die Strömung nicht genau in einer Linie mit der Winddrift (zu 98% der Fall bei uns), dann driftet man mit richtiger Motoreinstellung rein mit der Wasserströmung.
Yamaha vertreibt solche Segel als Uprade: (siehe ganz unten rechts) https://global.yamaha-motor.com/business/boats/products/yfr-27ex/detail.html


----------



## Salt (2. Juli 2019)

Schaut mal nach Scabbard Fish, da gibt es einiges im Netz.....und damit ist idr die europäische Art gemeint. An Tiefwasserspots im Mittelmeer auch vom Ufer aus zu fangen, besonders im Winter. Auf den Kanaren evtl ganzjährig, auf den anderen Atlantikinseln in der Umgebung wahrscheinlich auch.
Am besten nachts und scheinbar funktionieren Vibration-Lures sehr gut oder halt die gezeigten Softbaits.


----------



## Georg Baumann (3. Juli 2019)

@abaumgartner: Danke für die Infos. Ein Spankersail habe ich noch nicht gesehen, geschweige denn damit gefischt. In Japan habe ich die auf der MEsse nicht gesehen.


----------

